# Ugh, how long will my fish & plants be ok without a light?



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

My tank canopy seems to have bit the bullet. The previous owner used it in a saltwater tank, and though it worked fine when I tested it before buying, it's been obvious since that the evaporated saltwater or whatever really did a number to all the metal parts (like the flourescent connectors). It would work fine all day, but in order to turn it off at night I had to unplug it because the switch was siezed up from corrosion. When I'd plug it back in, I'd then have to jiggle the bulb to get it to turn back on. Now today, it won't work at all. I did try a new bulb on the off chance the old one died a very early death, but no go.

So now I'll have to order a new one, because my fish store is horribly overpriced. So it could be up to a week before it gets here. Will my fish and plants be ok without it?


----------



## Indiana Hurricane (Feb 14, 2010)

I bought my at the local HD hardware store much cheaper.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can you just change out the switch and other parts?


----------



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Can you just change out the switch and other parts?


I wouldn't have the first clue how, to be honest. I'm pretty crafty, but I'm not comfortable messing around with electricity LOL The whole thing is pretty much toast anyway, I'd think. Not only is the switch corroded, but so are all the flourescent bulb connectors.

I'm really glad I decided against a saltwater tank.

If it will be really detrimental to the fish and plants to be without a light for a week, I'll suck it up and pay extra to buy one locally.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, look at it this way, cloudy days do happen in nature!

First, the fish could care less about the light being on. They will get along just dandy. I've always had to control my urge to leave the light on every waking hour, because of the algae it encourages. Thank goodness for the algae eating fishies.


It is the plants that might suffer a bit. It probably also depends on how much natural light, and ambient light from other bulbs are around. I haven't had this happen before with plants, but I bet they'll be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

*Angie* said:


> My tank canopy seems to have bit the bullet. The previous owner used it in a saltwater tank, and though it worked fine when I tested it before buying, it's been obvious since that the evaporated saltwater or whatever really did a number to all the metal parts (like the flourescent connectors). It would work fine all day, but in order to turn it off at night I had to unplug it because the switch was siezed up from corrosion. When I'd plug it back in, I'd then have to jiggle the bulb to get it to turn back on. Now today, it won't work at all. I did try a new bulb on the off chance the old one died a very early death, but no go.
> 
> So now I'll have to order a new one, because my fish store is horribly overpriced. So it could be up to a week before it gets here. Will my fish and plants be ok without it?


Well you do need some light but just to get by low light/no light can last for a few weeks.

I would be tempted to take the fixture apart and replace whatever is broken. I had to replace the ballast on my 10g every couple of years or so. Fortunately that was only $2 at the local home depot.


In the mean time you might look into the round clip on reflectors with the spiral bulbs. You can setup a couple of that for under $20 or so. then have some light while waiting for a replacement fixture or parts.


my .02


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What kind of plants do you have and does the tank get any light from a window?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*It should be fine for only a week. *


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Fish don't even need a light.


----------

